# Xm 164



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A few weeks ago the display on my SkyFi changed the name of XM 164 from Radio Classics to Old Time Radio. XM's website still refers to it as Radio Classics, while the folks at XM Fan are referring to it as both. I've tuned in a few times to try to catch a station ID/promo but no luck. Is this just a receiver thing, some receivers display the channel as RC and some as OTR. Anyone’s receiver still showing the title as Radio Classics?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Steve, I have to say I haven't noticed. I know that Greg seems to use both of them interchangeablly. I wonder if it has to do with sponsorship of radioclassics.com.
I would hope that the support of the channel is increasing. We need a wider range of not only shows but episodes. I wrote to Greg and he says that the ammount of shows he gets to broadcast is such that it is possible to hear repeats after a few months and I can fully attest to that happening.
I have quite a large personal collection but I know that i have heard repeats on 164.
I keep hoping that they will get a good influx of the longer shows like Lux Radio Theater and Johnny Dollar. I'll take a look at what the channel name is listed at.

Sorahl


----------

